# AUX not working, could it be due to VAG country change?



## mpitfield (Dec 28, 2007)

Got a mini RCA cable plugged into my iPod and attached other end to the Aux port in the glove, hit CD and nothing, hit CD again and still nothing. Have tried several times, even took it to the dealer and they said they would need the car for half a day to troubleshoot. Before I take it there I just want to make sure that the VAG country change for the instrument cluster I made to support the coming home option, isn't the culprit?


_Modified by mpitfield at 7:40 PM 4-9-2009_


----------



## mpitfield (Dec 28, 2007)

*Re: AUX not working, could it be due to VAG country change? (mpitfield)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Adidas2584 (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: AUX not working, could it be due to VAG country change? (mpitfield)*

So what ended up being the problem? I have the same issue. My aux mode doesnt exist anymore, and this was after my car was recently serviced.


----------



## mpitfield (Dec 28, 2007)

*Re: AUX not working, could it be due to VAG country change? (XDA2584X)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XDA2584X* »_So what ended up being the problem? I have the same issue. My aux mode doesnt exist anymore, and this was after my car was recently serviced.









Tired setting the country code on the instruments back to Canada, no change, it must be either a lose/disconnected cable/jack or something to do with the head unit...I have to bring it to the dealer for them to spend half a day ripping the car apart!
It has never worked since day one so I'm thinking a cable issue from the factory...it happens!
When I get a final answer I'll post back.


----------



## nothingfun8 (May 30, 2009)

If your CD changer is loaded, empty her right out and try it...I found that this oddly works...


----------

